# New to the forum.



## Getbigodietryin (Aug 18, 2011)

New guy from ny. I have been weight training on and off sense 9th grade in highschool. I am 27 years old  6' 170 lbs not sure on exact bf but from what I have seen I would guess around 6-7. 
   A little about me. I wrestled throughout hs. After school   I went to the army for 2 years to be an ammo spec. Had my first little boy after that. For the next few years up until January I worked full time and bounced on weekends. Also during that time I competed in differant martial arts competitions (mma-kick boxing- muay Thai -sanda. I have been on an extended break recently because I had anouther little boy. Now I'm trying to juggle raiseing  two boys 8 years apart,lifting,working,being a good husband and a great father. 
   I found this forum while riding the current naps roller coaster. There is a ton of information on here so that's one good thing that came from ordering from them. 
   I look forward to finding some guys in here like me and taking advantage of the years of time that you have all put into building a solid site.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 18, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Getbigodietryin* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## slicktrick (Aug 18, 2011)

welcome


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## TikkA (Aug 19, 2011)

welcome


----------



## bigbenj (Aug 19, 2011)

you sound like a good man. props on juggling family, work, gym, etc., I know how that can be.

As far as this board goes, you can find ANYTHING you want or need on here. Enjoy.


----------



## Getbigodietryin (Aug 19, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> you sound like a good man. props on juggling family, work, gym, etc., I know how that can be.
> 
> As far as this board goes, you can find ANYTHING you want or need on here. Enjoy.



thank you


----------



## gettinbigw (Aug 21, 2011)

keep on pushin


----------



## gettinbigw (Aug 21, 2011)

u can learn alot here


----------



## ectomite (Aug 22, 2011)

welcome


----------

